# looking for Europe maps for Philips SA609



## mariager (Jan 23, 2005)

hey guys!

Looking for some maps over Europe for the BMW Navigation system, Philips SA609, to buy or download (Hehe)! cant find any info anywhere, about which maps to use, i.e are the Navtech VDO CD's compatible with my older system?..

In that case, I have no problem finding some maps, just dont know what system my 609 runs on, only its made by Philips, but that doesnt help much, seems this damn unit is so hard to find info on, and my current maps are pretty old...

I live in Denmark, so a map-dealer, if any exists for this 609, would be very nice (cant be the only person in the world, needing new maps for this device?)


Any tips, ANYTHING will help, drive safely! hehe

-JM


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Have you checked the internet? Sorry, I live in America. The popular portable GPS are Garmin and Magellan.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

mariager said:


> Looking for some maps over Europe for the BMW Navigation system, Philips SA609, to buy or download (Hehe)! cant find any info anywhere, about which maps to use, i.e are the Navtech VDO CD's compatible with my older system?.


Sounds like you have the OEM BMW NAV, referred to at different times as Philips/VDO/Dayton. There are 4 different generations of this unit. The newest (MK IV) is easiest to recognize as it says "DVD" on the front. There are pictures and descriptions of each unit here. In any event, if you have the MK I, II, or III you need a CD map, and if you have a MK IV, a CD or DVD map.

You don't say which BMW model / year you have, but as an example, the fall 2004 CD for Scandinavia is 145 Euros from NavTeq (click here). You may need a software update from your dealer in order to upgrade the operating software on your navigation system (this is different from the map CD).

There are also a number of copies available via peer-to-peer file-sharing networks such as eMule Plus. A quick search shows 4 copies of the 2004-2 Scandinavia map there.


----------



## mariager (Jan 23, 2005)

Okay thanks, I made this post for my sisters husband. He drives a 528i, but I dont remember the year.

Anyway, the Philips unit, is the CD-drive itself, and I have come across those names MK 1 somewhere on the net etc, and from the link you sent me, its the MK 1 or Mk 2 on the picture, but not the monitor, it looks a bit different in this car (The monitor is very anonymous).

We also tried fiddling around to get some info on the monitor, as the picture on link shows, you can go into settings and see the SW-version on top of screen, as I recall we have never seen anything near that, perhaps the unit is 'protected' somehow?.. Ah well, gotta try again.

About the maps from Emule etc, it's easy enough to search for maps, but it's harder when it comes to choosing which maps works for this MK 1/2 Unit... I guess Navteq maps is what I need..

Anyway, time to do some research, and thanks for the replies, helped tons (and the links), very nice!

-Take care
JM


----------

